# Great White Sharks



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

I have just heard from a reliable source that two great white sharks were spotted off North Myrtle Beach. Very unusual for this area.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

heard the same thing from a reliable source


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm not too sure I like hearing that.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

SSSSSSSSHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
Your not to tell the tourist there are shark in the water.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

How big was it???? 

This time of year the sharks may have to come closer to shore to get fed on the bait fish.. 

:fishing:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not really that unusual for the area, but very odd for this time of year. We see some BIG whites offshore during the cold months


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep...time of year and water temp seemed odd.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

we get them up here quite frequently.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just told my wife about it b/c we are coming down to our condo on Saturday...she is not too thrilled. I also was making her watch Shark Week on the DC. Now she is really scared!!!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

justinfisch01 said:


> Now she is really scared!!!


Mine is not too thrilled either. I think it's the whole "Great White" aspect of it. I've seen plenty of sharks in the water around there, just never a White.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

The beach patrol is saying that they were tagged offshore, not close to the beach.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I've seen one from the pier in Cherry Grove back in the seventies, it was the 10th of June, i think, a while ago. Never seen the white pointer off shore here, logged thousands of hours. Have seen huge hammerheads, tigers in excess of a ton and the occasional whale shark in the winter. Most times, the whale sharks are in pairs.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

tigers aren't unusual,considering the world record was taken from cherry grove


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sucks for the tourists!So i have one question, how many of you are headed to ebay to get a 16/0?


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I almost posted that the world record tiger was caught by Walter Maxwell off Yaupon Pier in NC, but I researched it and actually you are right. Maxwell caught a monster off Chery Grove in 1964 and then off Yaupon in 1966 (1150 lbs.), but according to this website, many other record catches have surpassed the Maxwell catch of 840 kg (1740 lbs), but the Maxwell Cherry Grove Tiger is marked as the IGFA 2001 World Record Game catch. Makes me want to go shark fishing.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Sucks for the tourists!So i have one question, how many of you are headed to ebay to get a 16/0?


Ha, I actually have been watching the 16/0's on ebay for years now, they go for tons in the summer 800-1100 but around 600-800 over the winter. I haven't gotten on yet, key word _yet_, but eventually I want one, even if it never gets used.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I heard some guys landed one beside Apache pier a few years ago.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be more worried about the bulls than the white's in this area. Lots of bulls pulled in around Hatteras that were plenty big enough to take a leg or arm off.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

we had a guy catch and land a white in the yearly shark tournament we have here. He was told by officials, as well as fish and game nit to bring it in. Like an idot he did. He and the crew git locked up and they impounded his boat.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> tigers aren't unusual,considering the world record was taken from cherry grove


Son

Tigers over a ton are pretty unusual, Walters fish was 1780 and the record has lasted 35 years, but he fought one for twice as long the day before, or weekend before don't remember exactly now, that shark ended up getting free, of course the one that got away was twice as big. That's :fishing:

as a side note I believe Walter Maxwell passed away last year.


----------



## KingFisherman (May 27, 2008)

Now I just need me one of those 16/0 reels and a hole spanish mackerel for bait.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfish said:


> Son
> 
> Tigers over a ton are pretty unusual, Walters fish was 1780 and the record has lasted 35 years, but he fought one for twice as long the day before, or weekend before don't remember exactly now, that shark ended up getting free, of course the one that got away was twice as big. That's :fishing:
> 
> as a side note I believe Walter Maxwell passed away last year.


Kingfish is right on this one fellas, 

the biggest bull I have ever seen was just over 8 feet, scared the S#!^ out of me considering I was in a buddies 10ft. kayak. I can only imagine one close to 1800lbs, that kayak would have not even been touching the water I would be paddling back to the shore so fast.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

KingFisherman said:


> Now I just need me one of those 16/0 reels and a hole spanish mackerel for bait.


With a 16/0 reel you might wanna use a spanish for bait, for bait for the rig lol.......you getting up up to Tuna/ kmack/ jack head, whole ray sized tackle baits.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

from what I heard, Horry County didn't know the difference between a great white and a tarpon.... Sad but true....


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Do the whites get maxed out down around Myrtle Beach in the winter? I've heard and seen a few videos of some big whites cruisin here off hatteras... I just wanna see one.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

macadoo said:


> from what I heard, Horry County didn't know the difference between a great white and a tarpon.... Sad but true....


Not sure about Horry County, but the reliable source that I heard about them from were from a group of divers and spear fishermen that know their sharks pretty well.


----------

